# D-Link DWA-140 and run(4) driver compatibility?



## ChatNoir (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello all,
I have my computer connected to the net by wire but I would like to have a WiFi connection. I already have an USB dongle a Netgear WNDA3100v2 but unfortunately unsupported by FreeBSD. I read before the hardware notes http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/hardware.html in order to choose a supported device and I choose the D-Link DWA-140 which allows WiFi n. So I bought this USB WiFi dongle few days ago. I have connected the USB dongle and I had this message

```
ugen2.5:<Ralink> at usbus2
```
I performed an `ifconfig` and had this result:

```
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
     options=8209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
	ether 74:d4:35:9a:bf:12
	inet 192.168.0.102 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
	media : Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
	status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options : 600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
	inet6 : :1 prefixlen 128
	inet6 : fe80 ::1 lo prefixlen 64 scopedid 0x2
	inet6 : 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LIKNLOCAL>
```
 Nothing related to wireless connection. Only informations about the wired connection. So, I have tried to load `run(4)` driver. I add to /boot/loader.conf `if_run_load="YES"` and `runfw_load="YES"` I checked with `kldstat` : `if_run.ko` and `runfw.ko` are presents. I have done a reboot and nothing more. I had the same message as before. I have tried an `ifconfig | grep -A4 -i wireless`, nothing is listed. So, I am thinking that the USB D-LINK WDA-140 is not detected by FreeBSD-10.0 RELEASE. I have checked the package and the documentation and I discover that they sent me D-Link DWA-140 rev D1. Merchants websites and D-link don't give any information about revision and used chipset in the USB WiFi dongle. I found that D-Link DWA-140 rev D1 has may be the same Ralink chipset RT5372 as rev B3 supported by the `run(4)` driver. https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Ralink
I found also this thread talking about rev D1
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/svn-src-head/2013-December/054718.html
I also find this thread https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?t=46165.


> Trh411 write :
> Here is the breakdown of the revisions supported for the D-Link DWA 140 based on run(4):
> FreeBSD-9.2-RELEASE does not list revisions, so it is unclear what if any revisions are supported.
> FreeBSD-9-STABLE supports revisions B1, B2, B3, D1.
> ...


So, do I have a chance to use my D-Link DWA-140 rev D1 with FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE? (personally I am thinking: no!)
Except buying this stuff, have I done something wrong in the configuration? or something is missing?
Or is it possible to get the right `run(4)` driver from FreeBSD-10-STABLE or FreeBSD-9-STABLE and use it in FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE?
Or is it better and simple to throw the D-Link DWA-140 to the trash and buy a good one?
In this case, could anybody recommend me a supported device, I have tried to find devices listed in hardware notes, but most of them seem out of ages and not sold anymore or don't support n mode. An advice would be more than helpfull.


----------

